# Threat from solicitors



## Sandraw719 (Jul 19, 2013)

We have one leasehold property in Manchester and have no idea who is the freehold landlord since the whole building was sold again.

We never live in the flat. On the title deeds,there are our UK address and Spanish address. We never received a demand for the ground rent. After two years, one solicitor suddenly sent one letters and threat to repossion the property. Obviously the BIG landlord sent letters to the property address and said we fail to pay. 
The ground rent is 500 but the solicitor said we need to pay 2500 which includes 1500 legal fee and court fee. They refused to provide any VAT invoice for the 1500.

We were scared and paid. I checked the background of the solicitor company and landlord and dare not mention them. 

Can anybody just sell my assets in UK in the future without i even know? They do not send letters to the right address and won't use recorded delivery either. Then they claim you faild to pay the bills and take you to the court！

I am really anxious and plan to see all my assets in UK.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

If there are legal costs and a court fee to pay then they must have served a notice to you. You obviously didn't get that notice but you can now ask to see it, and ask to see the judgement that awarded the 1000 (for the ground rent plus interest, presumably) and the 1500 fees. The solicitor should have no problem with providing this documentation to you, and you then at least understand where the charges have come from.

As for not knowing who the freehold landlord is due to the sale of the building, it is very easy to find out who it is. Go and see a solicitor and have them do the work for you.

Nobody can sell your assets without you knowing although they can go to court to claim a right to your assets in the event that you don't pay. By the time they are able to make a claim against your property they would have to show that every method possible has been used to find you.

I have to say, you must have known that ground rent is payable and I suggest that in future you keep and eye on things and make sure that all bills are being paid.


----------



## Sandraw719 (Jul 19, 2013)

Horlics said:


> If there are legal costs and a court fee to pay then they must have served a notice to you. You obviously didn't get that notice but you can now ask to see it, and ask to see the judgement that awarded the 1000 (for the ground rent plus interest, presumably) and the 1500 fees. The solicitor should have no problem with providing this documentation to you, and you then at least understand where the charges have come from.
> 
> As for not knowing who the freehold landlord is due to the sale of the building, it is very easy to find out who it is. Go and see a solicitor and have them do the work for you.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I google this solicitor company and landlord,there are many people suffer from them. They do not want to find us and kept deliverying the bills to the wrong address. We never live there one day and provided our proof of address when we purchased it. This freeland lord have several company 1,2,3,4 and own many buildings in UK.their real purpose is the legal fee,not the ground rent.

Manchester Council never made a mistake when they deliveried a council tax bill. 

I tried two year to find who should I pay the ground rent but nobody replied me. The original conveying silicitor never bother to reply any email or phone. The Big landlord is so secret and no email or website. The management company answered the phone but have no idea who is the landlord.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

You're not going to find the answers you need here. Firstly, you won't/can't reveal all the details clearly, and secondly, even if you did, once courts are involved you really need to talk to professionals, not Internet strangers.

My advice to you is get a solicitor involved.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Try the Citizens Advice Bureau in Manchester first. They will help you find the right people who can help you.


----------



## Sandraw719 (Jul 19, 2013)

Horlics said:


> You're not going to find the answers you need here. Firstly, you won't/can't reveal all the details clearly, and secondly, even if you did, once courts are involved you really need to talk to professionals, not Internet strangers.
> 
> My advice to you is get a solicitor involved.


Cannot afford to get any more solicitor, so far never met one qualified. 
We paid but will fight when it is time.


----------



## Sandraw719 (Jul 19, 2013)

thrax said:


> Try the Citizens Advice Bureau in Manchester first. They will help you find the right people who can help you.


thanks


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Am I right in saying that a CCJ cannot be served on someone who can prove they are not rsident in the UK?
The OP may be able to lodge an application to have the judgment set aside.
A CCJ can be served at a 'known address' but only if the person named is UK resident.


----------



## Sandraw719 (Jul 19, 2013)

mrypg9 said:


> Am I right in saying that a CCJ cannot be served on someone who can prove they are not rsident in the UK?
> The OP may be able to lodge an application to have the judgment set aside.
> A CCJ can be served at a 'known address' but only if the person named is UK resident.


Some solicitor lives above the law. They threat to everybody. Most people will just pay. If I can go to the court, I bet I will win. I collected all the evidence how they made mistakes. One day, I should send them £3000 bills when I got all my money from UK. They made mistakes,we suffer and we pay!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Sandraw719 said:


> Some solicitor lives above the law. They threat to everybody. Most people will just pay. If I can go to the court, I bet I will win. I collected all the evidence how they made mistakes. One day, I should send them £3000 bills when I got all my money from UK. They made mistakes,we suffer and we pay!


If you were living outside the UK at the time the CCJ was granted you do not need a solicitor to have it set aside. The CAB should be able to tell you how you go about this. 
I remember reading on another Forum in the CR about someone who had done a runner with massive debts but thought he was immune as he was outside the UK when the CCJ was obtained. I checked and it seems to be the case.
I had a problem with Amex when I moved to Prague. I asked them for details of how I should pay my monthly bills. They gave me an account number with one incorrect digit so when I sent £250 it got lost somewhere. They credited me with the £250 pending finding the whereabouts of the money but never managed to locate it...then debited me £250! It took three months,six letters and numerous lengthy phone calls but I could not get them to see their error. Each month they billed me £250 on top of what I had paid. Then I got a solicitor's letter threatening court action. I rang the solicitors, told them I'd been outside the UK for over a year, a fact they were aware of, and told them to do one.
I never heard from them again.

Mrs.Thatcher's bosom pal, Shirley Porter, Tesco heiress, Leader of Westminster Council, fled to Israel to avoid a massive surcharge imposed for her gerrymandering and never paid a penny.
.
But then we all know there's one law for that lot...


----------

